# stupid paypal



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright guys. paypal has charged me 4 times for the one transaction, the blooming thing said the transaction could not be processed 3 times but has in fact took the money from my bank and not registered it as a transaction!! I'll be calling them tomorrow, has anyone had this happen to them before? Are they likely to give me my money back alright? i'm very glad this was not for a large amount!!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

happened to me once i ended up paying for something twice i got a refund no probs


----------

